# AstraZenaca suspended



## mellowyellow (Mar 11, 2021)

Denmark, Norway and Iceland have suspended the use of AstraZeneca's COVID-19 vaccine following reports that people who received it went on to form blood clots. Other nations including Italy and Austria have stopped using some of their AstraZenaca supply until more testing is done.

A Danish 60-year-old woman formed a blood clot and died after being given an AstraZeneca shot.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-03...pend-astrazeneca-covid-shots-vaccine/13240984


----------



## StarSong (Mar 11, 2021)

It hasn't been approved for use in the US.  Doesn't seem likely that it will be anytime soon.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 11, 2021)

StarSong said:


> It hasn't been approved for use in the US.  Doesn't seem likely that it will be anytime soon.


AstraZeneca is about to be rolled out for vaccination in Australia.  Am I worried?  Yes.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Great! Just Great!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 11, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 154224
> Denmark, Norway and Iceland have suspended the use of AstraZeneca's COVID-19 vaccine following reports that people who received it went on to form blood clots. Other nations including Italy and Austria have stopped using some of their AstraZenaca supply until more testing is done.
> 
> A Danish 60-year-old woman formed a blood clot and died after being given an AstraZeneca shot.
> ...


And the truth starts to come out!!!


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 11, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> And the truth starts to come out!!!


Yes, I'm glad we are lagging behind the rest of the world in rolling out vaccinations, the longer we wait the better.  I'll be waiting for the Pfizer shot.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 11, 2021)

Well this clot and his spouse have had their AstraZeneca shots and it looks like I'm here to tell the tale.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 11, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Well this clot and his spouse have had their AstraZeneca shots and it looks like I'm here to tell the tale.


Thanks for that, so many rumours


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 11, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Thanks for that, so many rumours


Its not a rumor, it happened and even in the other vaccines there were a few with blood clotting problems. Just because someone had the vaccine and didn't have any problems doesn't mean everyone who gets the vaccine will not have a problem. Everyone reacts differently to medications. Just like Covid has so many different symptoms, affecting so many different ways, the vaccines could produce many different side effects in a wide variety of people.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 12, 2021)

As with all things, no one can guarantee 100% safety. The surgeon who performed my hip replacement warned me that one in two hundred don't make it through the operation. So I had a half a percent chance of meeting St. Peter at The Pearly Gates. I still had the surgery.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 15, 2021)

While some countries are dithering and slagging off the AZ vaccine, the UK is leading much of the world with vaccinations.
The small number of cases of blood clots is far below the number that occur naturally in the non vaccinated population.
Going back a number of years, there was a scare that the MMR vaccination was related to Autism and many parents refused to have their children vaccinated.  This was later totally debunked. 

True that no vaccine  is totally safe,  but when the benefits greatly outweigh the risks,  go for it.  While many parts of Europe are facing a surge in covid cases,  the UK is working to get back to normality.


----------



## win231 (Mar 15, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> As with all things, no one can guarantee 100% safety. The surgeon who performed my hip replacement warned me that one in two hundred don't make it through the operation. So I had a half a percent chance of meeting St. Peter at The Pearly Gates. I still had the surgery.


Big difference:  You _already _had something wrong with your hip & it was negatively affecting your life.  That makes the risk worth taking.  I'd do the same.
Most people who get the Covid vaccine don't already have Covid.  So they are taking a risk in the hope of preventing an illness they don't already have - and may never get.


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 15, 2021)

My hubby is getting this shot tonight.


----------



## Jules (Mar 15, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> The small number of cases of blood clots is far below the number that occur naturally in the non vaccinated population.


Exactly.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2021)

Covid also causes blood clots, sometimes fatal. People who take blood thinners such as Eliquis are somewhat protected.


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 15, 2021)

To be fair, in a statement, AsraZeneca said there were only 37 cases out of 17 million vaccinations, so it could be scare campaign without merit, but at 76 years old, blood clots are foremost in my mind.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 15, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Going back a number of years, there was a scare that the MMR vaccination was related to Autism and many parents refused to have their children vaccinated.  This was later totally debunked.


That's not what happened.   The Lancet published a poorly designed 'study' ...so bad I hate to even call it that suggesting a link between the MMR and autism.  They rightly had to retract it ...no debunking needed.

There are many anecdotal accounts of regression into autism following the MMR, but there is no clear head-to-head vaccinated vs unvaccinated body of work to prove or disprove a connection.  Traditionally using the scientific method,  anecdotal evidence leads researchers to formal study but pharmaceutical companies are opposed in this case.

My nephew is one of the anecdotal cases. Within two weeks of receiving a round of vaccines that included the MMR, he stopped smiling, making eye contact and his vocabulary dropped from 20+ words to one word.  The day of the vaccines, he was described as a "well developing toddler"; within two months, he met autism criteria when evaluated by a developmental pediatrician.  Obviously,  not all children react in this way.  I suspect it's our familial autoimmune genetics that predisposed him to injury.  We need well designed research into why some children regress following the vaccine but I'm not holding my breath waiting for it...


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> That's not what happened.   The Lancet published a poorly designed 'study' ...so bad I hate to even call it that suggesting a link between the MMR and autism.  They rightly had to retract it ...no debunking needed.
> 
> There are many anecdotal accounts of regression into autism following the MMR, but there is no clear head-to-head vaccinated vs unvaccinated body of work to prove or disprove a connection.  Traditionally using the scientific method,  anecdotal evidence leads researchers to formal study but pharmaceutical companies are opposed in this case.
> 
> My nephew is one of the anecdotal cases. Within two weeks of receiving a round of vaccines that included the MMR, he stopped smiling, making eye contact and his vocabulary dropped from 20+ words to one word.  The day of the vaccines, he was described as a "well developing toddler"; within two months, he met autism criteria when evaluated by a developmental pediatrician.  Obviously,  not all children react in this way.  I suspect it's our familial autoimmune genetics that predisposed him to injury.  We need well designed research into why some children regress following the vaccine but I'm not holding my breath waiting for it...


If I had a baby now I would get him/her all the vaccines but not necessarily on the recommended schedule, definitely not more than one vaccine in a visit, and never when a child is ill with something.     

I'm so sorry about your nephew.


----------

